# prayers for Tyler Vannocker



## murphy4trees (Jul 13, 2007)

My tree brothers,

I just heard this week from the local Morbark rep, Paul Vannocker, that his son, Tyler, of two and a half years, was just diagnosed with cancer. He will be treated at Children's hospital in Philadelphia. Paul is a good guy and my heart goes out to him and his son and family. Prayers do heal, so please pray for this young one, for a complete and full healing and recovery. 
Thank you


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Jul 13, 2007)

*Absolutely!*

Prayers will go out for the little guy and his family. Prayer is powerful stuff.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Jul 13, 2007)

PA. Woodsman said:


> Prayers will go out for the little guy and his family. Prayer is powerful stuff.



+1 !!!

.


----------



## Dadatwins (Jul 13, 2007)

My prayers to the family and to the little boy for a speedy recovery, stories like this put it all in perspective.


----------



## superfire (Jul 13, 2007)

*Thoughts and Prayers*

:angel:
my prayers go out too the family and this young child in his our of need.
:angel: 
god bless
Scotty


----------



## superfire (Jul 13, 2007)

*Thoughts and Prayers*

:angel:
my prayers go out too the family and this young child in his hour of need.
:angel: 
god bless
Scotty


----------



## J.Walker (Jul 14, 2007)

*Cancer*

Went through the same thing with our only child at that age too.
The good news is that with children, 98%of them respond to treatment. 
Children do not know what the word cancer is.
Treatment is a hard process for the parents and other siblings too. Be supportive.
Thoughts and prayers for the family. Everything will be fine.


----------



## Fireaxman (Jul 15, 2007)

murphy4trees said:


> ... please pray for this young one, for a complete and full healing and recovery.
> Thank you



My prayers are up there. Think I'll toss in an extra buck or few to St. Jude's Children's Hospital this month too, remembering Tyler and his family.


----------



## Tree Machine (Jul 16, 2007)

My prayers.


----------



## wdeacon (Jul 19, 2007)

*Prayers for Kyler*

This is Walt Deacon of Deacon Equipment. Paul is an employee and friend. His 2 1/2 year old son, KYLER, has a rare and very serious form of cancer called Neuroblastoma. He is currently at St. Christopher's Hospital in Philadelphia. Everyone's prayers are greatly appreciated. Specific areas of prayer would be that Kyler begin to eat so he can be released to continue Chemo from home, care and comfort for Paul and Maria, and their two other children, wisdom for the doctors in treating Kyler (ie. Chemo, radiation, surgery, bone marrow transplant, and antibody treatment). Finally, and most importantly, that God, the Creator of this young child, supernaturally heal him completely and permanently.


----------



## Tree Machine (Jul 19, 2007)

Thank you, Walt.

Please let Paul and Tyler and Mom all know that there are now Arborists and tree lovers around the world, all out here wishing for Tyler's very best.

Please pass that on to the family. And thanks again for stepping in and helping us better understand the situation.


----------

